# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Russian hockey team memorial in Minsk

## capecoddah

*Video: Dynamo Minsk’s hockey funeral for Lokomotiv crash victims*Video: Dynamo Minsk’s hockey funeral for Lokomotiv crash victims - Puck Daddy - NHL 
You have to have a heart made of frozen stone not to be moved by the video.

----------

